# Which Type Of Game do you Like



## gracielopez88 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello friends,
My name is gracielopez.I am new in this forum.
Please tell me share Which Type of game do you like?


----------



## DonaldCamila (Feb 11, 2012)

I like mission games


----------



## jaccob (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello gracielopez Racing and action are my favourite games and I have most games of these genres. My favourite Pc games are Need for speed, Starcraft II, Fallout III and Call of Duty.


----------



## peacigray (Feb 15, 2012)

playing game is one of my hobby. In my free time I like to play game with my friends. I like more action and horror movies. My favourite horror and action movies are Resident Evil Zero, Clock Tower 3, World of Warcraft, COD Modern Warfare and so on.


----------



## greamemaxx (Mar 6, 2012)

Now days plenty of very successful and new games are available in gaming world of different gaming consoles. I mostly like to playing some sports, racing, adventurous and action games.


----------



## abramlinkens (Mar 23, 2012)

I like to play action based and racing games most. I have played some games. My favourite games are Call Of Duty, Need For Speed Hot Pursuit, Battle Field, Freedom Fighter, World of Warcraft and Mass Effect 3.


----------



## haileyjohns (Mar 28, 2012)

I like to play fighting games.


----------



## tenywillis (Apr 6, 2012)

I like to play racing games very much as they are full of adventure. Some of my favorites are Dirt 2, Need for Speed Shift, Gran Turismo 5, Mario Kart DS, Ridge Racer 2, GTR 2, Test Drive Unlimited, Blur and Midnight Club 3 Dub Edition.


----------



## HunterBran (Apr 23, 2012)

I like to play Casino games most.My favorite games are casino related games.I play casino games online.I won this game so many times.


----------



## topcornermax (Apr 26, 2012)

I like games that involves exercise


----------



## smayragrace (May 10, 2012)

I like to play Racing Games most.....

Mine Favorite Racing Games are:-

Need 4 Speed
Dead Space
GTA Vice City............................etc


----------



## shelvifiroza (May 31, 2012)

Every person has different choices for playing games so I would like to play online casino game which is really very entertaining to play and for money as well as for fun.


----------



## dinnahoag (Jul 17, 2012)

I like arcade ,  action games .


----------



## smayragrace (Sep 18, 2012)

I will Prefer to play some Action or Racing type games


----------



## shearing123 (Nov 10, 2012)

I love to play fighting games..


----------



## jacobdollin (May 21, 2013)

I like to play an action type of video games the most. Action video games offer both challenges and fun. Playing action video games also very beneficial for you as it will boost your accuracy and alertness. Far Cry 3, Call of Duty: Black Ops II, Grand Theft Auto V, Tomb Raider, Assassin's Creed III, Grand Theft Auto IV and Halo 4 are currently the most popular and my all time favourite action video games.


----------

